# Jabs for Egypt?



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi Peeps

Just wondered if anyone could answer a quick question for me....

I went and decided to book a surprise honeymoon for my mum who is due to get married tomorrow.

Unfortunately I've had a nightmare week and I'm yet to book anything. I've found a good deal for Egypt on 12th November but I'm wondering if they will need jabs and if they have enough time to get them if I do book it?

Really need the answer asap as need to book it straight away.

Thanks 

xx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

HI ya

We went to Eqypt a few years ago and nver had any jabs. Really nice pressy

good luck xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

When I was looking a few week sback at egypt, you needed injections and visa's (think you can visa's once you are there)

xx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've been to Egypt 3 times and have never needed any jabs and you get the visa at the airport once you land.

r x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Roo67 said:


> I've been to Egypt 3 times and have never needed any jabs and you get the visa at the airport once you land.
> 
> r x


I find this interesting 

I might look into this again as i really want to go to egypt next year for our honeymoon, and it was the injections that were putting us off (Lewis mainly) so if its a case of not needing injections i might have to talk DP back into going


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Dakota

Def go to Eqypt we loved it. Great weather and really cheap!!!! We did not need any jabs and  roo is right you pay the visa at the airport. Little hint if you go make sure you each have a £10 note as they do not give change. Even if you are paying for more than one!!!

Go we loved it xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

My parents went to Egypt recently and did not need any jabs.

Future Mummy


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks ladies  

It was the lady in the travel agent who said we needed jabs  

xx


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi ladies

Thank you all for your responses. I ended up booking them to go to Tenerife instead  

I thought Egypt should be somewhere they book themselves really.

Thanks again 

xx


----------

